# Agility Class!! :)



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I think my dad and I will be doing an agility class every Tuesday night at 8 PM. I have to talk to my parents tonight and make some agreements and I think I'll have to get my homework done on time before we leave to class, and also agree to pay half of the class charge. It's $96.00, but you know it's worth it. There's this one girl in my dog project that is my friend...well met her through there, and she also has a Golden, named Ellie, Maddie's buddy! Her dog started slumping off too, just like Maddie has been at the end of summer and we had to scratch from a trial because she just went downhill. Her dog is one of the better agility dogs at 4-H, and this instructor who we have been talking to is great she says! I'm so excited and can not wait, I'll let you know later tonight if it's a yes! I think it will be but...you never know!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so exciting. I can't wait to hear if it is a "for sure"! I'll keep my fingers crossed fo ya though.


Tiffany


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Tiffany! 

I just got done talking to my parents...and THEY AGREED TO!!  :jamming::rockon::banana::banana::artydude

As long as I get my homework done and work on it while I'm home from school, they are just fine with it. My dad has no church meetings on that night or anything going on...so he'll be taking me...I"m so excited...as you can tell from the funky guys up above! Maybe she can actually be a better agility dog! 

Here's a picture of her jumping last summer:










I just had to put that in there, hopefully with this class she'll be able to get a picture taken at a trial and fill that frame I have that says "Maddie, Super Agility Dog!"

I'm soo excited...you don't know how excited I am!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have fun! I am enjoying agility classes with Danny. I also am going to cheat and use your jumps as blueprints for my jumps. We just threw three together this past weekend, but yours are better!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks fostermom! Sounds like your enjoying it with Danny!  

I don't remember you asking for blueprints...but I'll look yes...mine are better...hehe just kidding!

Oh...the jump in my picture I attached...DUH!!:doh: Now I got it...if you need the measurements..I'd be happy to give them to you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Thanks fostermom! Sounds like your enjoying it with Danny!
> 
> I don't remember you asking for blueprints...but I'll look yes...mine are better...hehe just kidding!
> 
> Oh...the jump in my picture I attached...DUH!!:doh: Now I got it...if you need the measurements..I'd be happy to give them to you!


If you have the measurements that would be great, but I am pretty sure my husband can build the by just looking at your pictures. Yes, we love, love, love agility class!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie and I start beg. agility classes next month too. It sounds like alot of fun. We will have to compare notes. Have fun in class!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH Agility class. Enjoy! We do!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I suppose I should give you guys an update or a low down on class!! 

It's going great, I'm learning to become a better handler and Maddie is responding better to my commands. We are working on our Front Crosses and Rear Crosses, and working on contacts. I *might* start the 2o2o contacts, and retrain her for that. But our GREAT instructor tells me that it's up to me on what I want to do.

Maddie has also found a boyfriend...a Black Lab, named Jack. He likes her too much and was being naughty last night, so we have to keep them both on leash and out of the way while one is off leash.

Isn't it fun what we get ourselves into?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, agility officially ended last night...I'm heartbroken. It was SOOOO much FUN seeing our instructor and she'd help me through EVERYTHING. At the end she had us do a course FULL of tunnels and jumps, I did a BEAUTIFUL front cross and Maddie did pretty well. We *might* go again during the summer, or get some lessons privately with Beth. She is GREAT!! 
I'm not sure how far we'll go into AKC agility competitions, maybe the Novice title and the Open title, and call it quits. Obedience is more of my passion. But anything with Maddie is my passion.
Can't wait to put up our jumps and the new PVC that we got this past weekend. We'll either do that on Sunday or even Saturday if time...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree Agility is fun for both woman and dog! We are half way through our first class and Augie loves it. I think it is a nice change of pace for him since he doesn't have to be so buttoned up all the time. Mixing it up has been good for both of us in training. 

I hope you can start another class soon.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Cost of classes?*

I looked into 2 local agility class venues. They were $125 for 4 sessions. Our obedience classes were $100 for 8 classes. I was surprised at the difference. Is there a reason anyone can think of that it should be so much more?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My feeling is there are less "good" agility trainers than obedience trainers. There is also a lot more overhead for agility than obedience - dog walk, teeter, a-frame, pause table, jumps, wings etc.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Auretrvr said:


> I looked into 2 local agility class venues. They were $125 for 4 sessions. Our obedience classes were $100 for 8 classes. I was surprised at the difference. Is there a reason anyone can think of that it should be so much more?


I'm sorry but that is TOO MUCH for an agility class. I learned more at this class with 96 dollars, than with an obedience class that was 20 dollars PER lesson...so it was a lot more...and this was for 8 weeks, and each week, you'd carry home something new.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Auretrvr said:


> I looked into 2 local agility class venues. They were $125 for 4 sessions. Our obedience classes were $100 for 8 classes. I was surprised at the difference. Is there a reason anyone can think of that it should be so much more?


I think comparing agility to obedience classes is basically comparing apples to oranges. I wouldn't expect them to be the same price for a number of reasons. $125 for four classes sesms a bit high, but it depends on where you're located. I think I'd expect about $20 per class to be a good average, with a bit higher or lower depending on geographic location. How do the two local venues compare? Were they both $125 for 4 sessions?


----------

